
Box2DJS - Physics Engine for JavaScript - DanielRibeiro
http://box2d-js.sourceforge.net/
======
woogley
<http://code.google.com/p/box2dweb/> is more up to date and the developer is
still actively maintaining it. Like Box2DJS, it is mostly automatically
converted from the ActionScript port of Box2D (though Box2DJS, again, is based
on an outdated version).

~~~
dstein
Ahhh I just did some work this week using the older codebase. Any idea how
much changed between these two versions?

------
Vivtek
I especially like the fact that it's generated automatically from Box2D for
Flash!

